# Tivo and Dreambox



## mrssupersal (May 31, 2003)

Hi Hope someone can help 
This morning I set up my new Dreambox and I am hoping to set up my Tivo the same way my NTL cable box was...
What I am hoping someone could answer is do I have to reset the tivo before selecting Dreambox settings and will this enable the channel numbers to be the same... if you get my drift LOL...or is there a way to edit the numbers so the set top box corresponds to the Tivo...

Sorry to be so thick, I'm just not good with all this type of thing.

PS the Dreambox was plug and play so I did not flash it myself..

Thanks in advance


----------



## pcawthron (Dec 27, 2005)

Did you ever sort this out? I have the same setup i.e. Tivo and Dreambox 500C.


----------



## GaryTheGolfer (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi,

I have just tripped over your posting and thought the following might be of interest. I did get Dreambox 500C channels remapped to correspond with Tivo channel numbers. To see the detail I would suggest you have a read of :

Grr..... I've just found that I can't post links yet (Thanks guys!!), so I will try to describe where to find the infomation:
Forum website is called digitalworldz it is a co and a uk site. 

From Digitalworldz enter the keyword Dreamaholic in the Quick Forum Search. You should find my posting.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I also posted the necessary files (look for files uploaded on 11th/12th April) : 

From DigitalWorldz site follow links:

Forums
Cable
DreamBox
Downloads area
DREAMBOX SERVICES & BOUQUETS SECTION
Enigma

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
The good news is that it can be done. The bad news is that it took a lot of effort and it is a bit complicated. The good news is that it worked like a dream )-: The bad news is that it needs modifying whenever Virgin Media (or Sky) add/delete or change channel numbers. Also Sky changed their channel names just after I did all that work (Grrrrrrr). The good news is that I have just started trying to revise the listings to take account of changes (principally Sky movies and Sky sports).

If/when I figure out how to do this, I will repost on DigitalWorldz. The process is complicated further by how Dreambox allocates new channel numbers. I will be working on a solution that takes that into account.

In short, the files in the links above are probably still about 90% correct (for my cable area) and would be a good place to start.

The other files (eg DreamEdit) can also be downloaded from DW (and No, I don't work for that website).

Hope this whets your appetite.

(ps to Moderators, sorry about trying to use weblinks, but it isn't spam and I am really only trying to help)


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Gary, I have grabbed the download, but have not uploaded it up to the 500c yet??. If your image is set with the standard channel numbers??. Surly this will only work in your area??. Or am I missing something??


----------



## GaryTheGolfer (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi,

Yes you are correct, my files are customised to my area only (they have to be). They may be useful as a starting point for others. If you are lucky, it may be 75% correct for other NTL areas for example. It would be much easier to start with my version and to redit it in DreamBox Edit, rather than to recreate it from scratch. (It took me many hours!) My files are also out of date with respect to (at least) the Sky Movie and Sports channels. 

If I were in VM's shoes (which thankfully, I'm not!) I would be trying to migrate all services (C&W; telewest & NTL) towards a common numbering system.....This might take them a couple of years though. I want my files to be able to accommodate these changes....or at least not be completely ruined every time there is a channel change somewhere. It is a shame that the Dreambox isn't able to make editing MUCH easier but it is probably only Tivo users who care about DreamBox channel numbering. 

My current work will involve adding about 700 dummy channels.....so that part of it will take some time!

I am currently struggling with a bug in DreamBox Edit that is interferring with my editing process. I am sure I will find a way around it fairly soon though.

Cheers for now


----------

